# anybody know what this is??



## toes123 (Aug 2, 2010)

I went to give my hedgie a bath last week and I found these little red dots on him and I went to wash his feet today and check if they're still there and they are. I took some picture's today let me know if you have any ideas or have seen this before. sorry about the fleece fluffs in him lol i can't seem to find blankets that won't shed! also they're not all over his body just closer to the top.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

i havnt had hedgehogs that long but that looks like puss or fungus maybe? id be taking them to the vet. id like to know what it is thats crazy.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

His skin looks yellowy around the quills too. Is that flaxseed oil or is his skin just like that? If it's just his skin then yeah, I would say pus.

I've heard Nancy mention a staph infection when someone asked about blood around their quills I think? I don't know for sure though. Hopefully our health experts see this soon!


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

i'm not exactly what this is, but it looks like some sort of infection maybe? I'd make a vet appt to be sure


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

That is a sign that you need to schedule a veterinary appointment to have a veterinarian examine the spots and determine their nature.

What type of bedding are you using or do you have a hedgehog who tubes excessively? I ask because it looks like there is a bit of "gunk" build up on the piece of ear I can see in the one image. Often we see that when a hedgehog is living in substrate bedding or if you have a hedgehog that loves their tube. A little vaseline or bag balm will help soften the gunk and clear it off.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Kalandra said:


> That is a sign that you need to schedule a veterinary appointment to have a veterinarian examine the spots and determine their nature.
> 
> What type of bedding are you using or do you have a hedgehog who tubes excessively? I ask because it looks like there is a bit of "gunk" build up on the piece of ear I can see in the one image. Often we see that when a hedgehog is living in substrate bedding or if you have a hedgehog that loves their tube. A little vaseline or bag balm will help soften the gunk and clear it off.


I thought that was his nose? In the top left corner of the second image?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I think you may be right. Was hard to tell on the monitor I was looking at before, but now that you mention it, it does look nose like. I've just seen that darker edge on so many ears lately...

So the other reason for the question, was that I have seen a hedgehog or two that used a TP tube that had been cut down the middle cause some irritation in the quills. The edge of the cut was rubbing the same spot in the quills. Doubt it is common, and was likely just a freak thing, but it was the other reason I was asking


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

I would say go to the vet just in case. Could be some sort of infection.


----------



## toes123 (Aug 2, 2010)

the yellow stuff is just fleece blanket thats come loose and onto his skin. im constantly pulling fluffs off his skin from it. all he has in his cage is carefresh for litter in his litter box and a piece of fleece blanket upstairs in his bed to sleep with. The rest of his cage is made of chloroplast. Also, in the pictures he was getting a bath so the fluffs are wet.

i made a vet appointment for tomorrow


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

let us know how things go, hope he feels better soon.


----------



## toes123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Took him to the vet and she scraped it - she thinks it may be just cysts since she couldn't find anything under the microscope but she is finding out from other vets to see if they have ever seen anything like that before on a hedgehog. I should find out if she knows anymore by saturday.


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

good luck with everything, hope your little guy feels better soon!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm glad the vet is following up on your baby. Please keep us posted. Thank you so much for the update.


----------



## toes123 (Aug 2, 2010)

UPDATE: An exotic vet responded and said he has never seen anything like that on a hedgehog. He suggested doing a culture and sending if off and seeing what grows. I leave next saturday for a week so when I get back if it still isnt gone then I will probably do that. I also want to wait and see if it was from a new shampoo that I used on him. I recently purchased tropiclean puppy shampoo the hypoallergenic one - its soap free and the ingredients are: Water, Organic Blend of Aloe Leaf Extract, Oatmeal, Mild Coconut Cleanser, Vitamin E. Before this one I was using just a baby oatmeal shampoo. But other than those spots hes still active eating, drinking and pooping normal so I don't want to spend $$ I don't have if I don't have to but I will if its needed! Thanks everyone for all your responses!


----------



## cleibson (Feb 13, 2012)

My hedgehog has the same things on her back with the blood and the yellow dried pus. Took her to the vet and she suspects ringworm so it is currently being tested but it takes a month to find out if it's positive. Just something else to consider, hope you find out some answers.


----------

